# Mujer basura que se define como cerda se larga porque su cita no es lo que pidió a los reyes



## Blackmoon (23 Jun 2022)

Impagable documento









Carmen se niega a cenar con su cita en ‘First Dates’: “Yo no he pedido eso a los Reyes”


Carmen ha llegado a ‘First Dates’ con las cosas muy claras y en el momento que ha visto al hombre con el que iba a tener su cita a ciegas ha tenido




www.cuatro.com


----------



## nelsoncito (23 Jun 2022)

Tristísimo. Y estas gorrinas siempre intentan darnos lecciones de moralidad.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (23 Jun 2022)

puro egoísmo 1000 %.


----------



## magnificent (23 Jun 2022)

Jajajajaa

Seguis dando audiencia a un programa de telebasura que esta hecho exclusivamente para reírse del hezpañol medio y hundirlo moralmente


----------



## escudero (23 Jun 2022)

no se cuanto les pagaran a estos actores, pero espero que seas bastante , el queda como el feo, y ella.como.la.gilipollas de turno.

Eso.vale mas que 200€


----------



## Blackmoon (23 Jun 2022)

Es que encima es un ñu poligonero de provincia interior


----------



## Bergstein (23 Jun 2022)

¿36 tiene ese? Joder…


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (23 Jun 2022)

Hay ocasiones donde, que no suceda lo que uno espera, es en realidad un maravilloso golpe de suerte.

IX.


----------



## François (23 Jun 2022)

Ésta busca rabo de veinteañero que se la folle y luego pase de ella.


----------



## Tackler (23 Jun 2022)

38 años y está reventado


----------



## Blackmoon (23 Jun 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> 38 años y está reventado



Están los dos para desguace


----------



## Albion (23 Jun 2022)

La Burbuja sexual de España se refleja en sus rostros. Ella sabe que puede follar cuando quiera porque hay hombres tan desesperados como el pobre Luis. En otra época, Luis habría formado parte de las tropas de Pizarro o Cortés, habría cruzado el charco para hacerse rico y follar indias de buen ver. Y ella se habría metido a monja en algún convento perdido de la sierra de Teruel.


----------



## Falcatón (23 Jun 2022)

De lo que se ha librado ese buen hombre, le ha tocado la lotería. Pasar el resto de tu vida con una cerda egoísta exigente así debe ser una amargura diaria.

De verdad, no sé lo que se creen ni en qué tipo de espejo se miran pero creo que la gran mayoría de mujeres está fuera de la realidad, se creen diosas y son marujonas despreciables e inútiles (putas aparte, que eso ya es otro cantar aparte del físico). 

Divorciada y con larva de otro que debes de mantener y aguantar tú, vamos, un premiazo en toda regla y encima se atreve a exigir.

Me pregunto si todo está inducido por quienes manejan el cotarro o si la reducción de la natalidad autóctona es pura casualidad. Dame una de la europa del este o una asiática y quedaros vosotros con todas las marujonas españolas.

Edito: jamás volví ver esa telebasura de programa al comprobar al principio la promoción LGTB que hacía y cómo intenta ridiculizar a gente común.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (23 Jun 2022)

Entiendo que no le pueda gustar. Con 38 tacos está de cara derroidisimo (yo tengo más de 40 y estoy mejor), es posible que sea por su trabajo que es operario de carreteras - Trabajando con sol/ frio, cambios bruscos de temperatura.... y asfaltando que eso echa unos vapores químicos que quieras o no afectan a la cara si no te proteges -.

Pero ella es una tia muy normal de físico y desde luego no es un bellezón, y viendo como se ha comportado... una imbécil enmurada a parte de tonta del culo.

Es muy respetable que no le guste, pero ese desplante lo puedes hacer si es privado y has quedado con alguien y en persona no te termina de gustar. Pero ¿En la TV? ¿Qué todo queda en INTERNET y redes sociales?
Cenas, hablais como amigos, disimulas, haces el papel y al final le dices que NO y pones la excusa que quieras.... quedas como una persona educada: Adiós y muy buenas.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (23 Jun 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> 38 años y está reventado



Remero de SOL a SOL, operario de carreteras que cuando llega a casa lo menos en lo que piensa es
en cuidarse (por lo cansado que llegará).


----------



## jotace (23 Jun 2022)

Dice la gorda que a ella le gustan como el tal Matías que está en la barra


----------



## Falcatón (23 Jun 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Madre mía que miserable la gorda, pobre tipo da peniña



Discrepoooo... la que da pena es ella, él no es un Adonis pero es un hombre común que no ha hecho el ridículo.


----------



## Top_Spinete (23 Jun 2022)

¿qué hacéis viendo esas basuras?


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Jun 2022)

Después os quejáis de la charocracia,

pero si veis esta basura colaboráis con ello.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (23 Jun 2022)

¿Por qué las mujeres son tan exigentes y en cambio no ofrecen ni la décima parte de lo que reclaman?


----------



## Iuris Tantum (23 Jun 2022)

Pues yo rompo una lanza a favor de la mujer. 

Esta bien rechazar a alguien por su falta de atractivo físico, como le ha pasado al señor este de 38 años que parece un cincuentón heroinomano.

Pero creo que la señora tendría que ser coherente y entender que a los tíos tampoco nos gustan las gordas, peludas, locas, viejas, feas, chillonas o pesadas. Y ella parece reunir varios de esos atributos, así que debería asumir sus propios rechazos con la naturalidad que ella rechaza.

Pero parece que es más bien de las que cree que vale mucho y no vale nada.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (23 Jun 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Dice la gorda que a ella le gustan como el tal Matías que está en la barra



Vaya estúpida.... que piensa ¿que un tipo como el tal Matías va a aguantar a semejante lerda?

Futura adoptante de gatos... miauuuuuuuuu


----------



## Discrepante Libre (23 Jun 2022)

Más bien cuanto desgasta currar


----------



## Chortina Premium (23 Jun 2022)

Ja, ja, ja.... A Brad Pitt esperaba, que espere, que espere....


----------



## Karamba (23 Jun 2022)

¿Edad de la _górdac_?



Top_Spinete dijo:


> ¿qué hacéis viendo esas basuras?



No estamos viendo estas basuras, estamos floreando.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## Play_91 (23 Jun 2022)

Lo único que hace la mujer es retratarse ella misma quedando de subnormal. Encima es una gorda.
No hay nada peor a una gorda que exige.
El tío es más delgado que ella, se cuida más y se conserva mejor y encima se pone exigente jajajajjaa.
La tía tiene sólo 36 años y se conserva de puta pena, con 1 larva incluso y divorciada.
Encima dice que quiere uno como el camarero jajajajajaja. Ésta está mal acostumbrada por culpa de follagordas burbujeros de tinder que os mazáis y luego las mal acostumbráis.


----------



## ANS² (23 Jun 2022)

hombre el pavo parece algo demacrado pero está la gordaca para quejarse


----------



## Turbocalbo (23 Jun 2022)

magnificent dijo:


> Jajajajaa
> 
> Seguis dando audiencia a un programa de telebasura que esta hecho exclusivamente para reírse del hezpañol medio y hundirlo moralmente



Pienso igual, es el unico propósito


----------



## Karamba (23 Jun 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> Lo único que hace la mujer es retratarse ella misma quedando de subnormal. Encima es una gorda.
> No hay nada peor a una gorda que exige.
> El tío es más delgado que ella, se cuida más y se conserva mejor y encima se pone exigente jajajajjaa.
> La tía tiene sólo 36 años y se conserva de puta pena, con 1 larva incluso y divorciada.
> Encima dice que quiere uno como el camarero jajajajajaja. Ésta está mal acostumbrada por culpa de follagordas burbujeros de tinder que os mazáis y luego las mal acostumbráis.



¿La _górdac_ tiene 36 años?
¿Es _divorsiá_ y tiene 1 larva?

¿puede Ustec confirmar, plis?


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Jun 2022)

ES EXTREMADAMENTE GRAVE LO QUE PASA CON LAS MUJERES ESPAÑOLAS .

La cosmovisión de las mujeres de cada país es diferente . Las convencen para que se identifiquen con un modelo que han diseñado en los laboratorios de ingeniería social para fines políticos.

Por ejemplo en Afganistán usan el burka y prendas similares en el resto de los países musulmanes .

En muchos otros países se hacen la ablación ( más de doscientos millones de mujeres en la actualidad )

Si la española feminazi más recalcitrante hubiese nacido en Argelia ( que está ahí al lado ) en vez de tener un gato tendría 6 hijos y trataría a su marido como aquí tratan las mujeres a sus jefes.

EN ESPAÑA han convencido a las mujeres que son eternas adolescentes y están tan convencidas que la imagen que refleja en el espejo no desmonta su ilusión. Recuerden que es más importante el relato que la realidad puesto que la realidad es interpretable . Lo hemos visto con el coronavirus.

A diferencia de generaciones pasadas que las mujeres se apresuraban a buscar un marido antes de los 23 años y formar una familia
ahora posponen indefinidamente esa etapa trascendental de la vida suponiendo que frenan a la biología.

Y DE PRONTO UN DÍA SIN DARSE CUENTA SON UNAS MENOPÁUSICAS Y LA VIDA YA PASÓ .

l


----------



## pocoyo82 (23 Jun 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> ¿La _górdac_ tiene 36 años?
> ¿Es _divorsiá_ y tiene 1 larva?
> 
> ¿puede Ustec confirmar, plis?



Si a todo


----------



## Sky King (23 Jun 2022)

Esta tía merece que Burbuja y ForoCoches premien su mala educación. Si este foro fuera más aguerrido ya habría hilo en veteranos con ideas.


----------



## aron01 (23 Jun 2022)

¿Pero qué interés hay con esta charo?, creo que hay 3 hilos de ello. Lo mismo pasó cuando se pilló Xotas con sus cuentas.


----------



## Francaco (23 Jun 2022)

@ATARAXIO una cuestión respecto a la imagen, cuál es la manera de conocerse así mismo? Que recomiendas hacer, leer, estudiar? 

Gracias de antemano!

Y respecto al programa, hipergamia. Tu cenas, y si no te mola, pues a otra cosa, pero hacer ese espectáculo sin conocerlo...


----------



## egolatra (23 Jun 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Es que encima es un ñu poligonero de provincia interior



Es la típica que debería causar rechazo a todos los hombres, y la pena es que tendrá mil babosos detrás.


----------



## el segador (23 Jun 2022)

una pava que siendo generoso es un 1/10 pide como poco un 9,5/10, vendedora tenía que ser, sniff lo bueno es que no casará su oferta con su demanda en la puta vida, pero ella lo vale, que siga pidiendo, que poco de comercio sabe, la auguro una vida entre decenas de gatos.


----------



## Play_91 (23 Jun 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> ¿La _górdac_ tiene 36 años?
> ¿Es _divorsiá_ y tiene 1 larva?
> 
> ¿puede Ustec confirmar, plis?



Sale en el vídeo, mira el vídeo


----------



## Play_91 (23 Jun 2022)

el segador dijo:


> una pava que siendo generoso es un 1/10 pide como poco un 9,5/10, vendedora tenía que ser, sniff lo bueno es que no casará su oferta con su demanda en la puta vida, pero ella lo vale, que siga pidiendo, que poco de comercio sabe, la auguro una vida entre decenas de gatos.



La gorda dice en el vídeo que quería un tío como el camarero jajajaja. Y tiene 36 años, gorda y con 1 hijo. Vamos no me jodas, menuda joya.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Jun 2022)

Todas las hembras existen para ser madres pero los machos existen para competir entre sí y que sólo unos pocos sean los padres de la próxima generación.

Es por eso por lo que en especies polígamas como la nuestra hay dimorfismo sexual . Un macho vigoroso con buena salud e inteligente podía formar una unidad reproductiva con 10 hembras y fecundarlas a todas teniendo más de 60 hijos.

Los machos inferiores se iban del poblado o formaban grupos de guerreros y se mataban contra otros solterones de otros poblados.

Es a los machos vencedores y que son elegidos por las hembras a los que corresponde la mejora genética y la evolución. Si como se hace creer cada hombre tuviese hijos ... la siguiente generación sería mucho peor que la anterior ( que es lo que está sucediendo en occidente ) .
Por ejemplo hombres diabéticos que se habrían muerto antes de llegar a edad reproductiva ahora están transmitiendo sus genes defectuosos a la siguiente generación.
Mujeres con pelvis estrechas que habrían muerto en el parto ... ahora pueden tener hijos por cesárea transmitiendo a sus hijas esa malformación.



*Genghis Khan y otros diez hombres, los más fértiles de la historia de la humanidad*
Su prolífica fecundidad -cada uno de ellos pudo engendrar cientos de hijos-, ha dejado una impresión duradera en las poblaciones actuales






*Genghis Khan compite por el título del hombre más fertil de la historia*
Millones de seres humanos tienen genes del conquistador mongol. A pesar de que murió hace casi ocho siglos, los genes de Genghis Khan perduran en millones de sus descendientes. Esto debido...
codigoespagueti.com


----------



## Vctrlnz (23 Jun 2022)

Es una pena que no lo haya hecho.
A toro pasado lo pensaría y hubiera quedado de puta madre. Y es lo que la gordaca se merece.


----------



## Josillo (23 Jun 2022)

La realidad es esta : gordas exigiendo hombres más jóvenes y mazados.

Nada nuevo , si fuera al revés: pones un mega alfa con este coco y la rechaza....es machista, nazi, humilla a las mujeres.

Vienen momentos muy difíciles


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Jun 2022)

Francaco dijo:


> @ATARAXIO una cuestión respecto a la imagen, cuál es la manera de conocerse así mismo? Que recomiendas hacer, leer, estudiar?
> 
> Gracias de antemano!
> 
> Y respecto al programa, hipergamia. Tu cenas, y si no te mola, pues a otra cosa, pero hacer ese espectáculo sin conocerlo...





Estas viéndote en el espejo de tu mente ( pero es un espejo deformado ) la realidad es una proyección mental .

Es más fácil de entender si por ejemplo alguien se mete una raya de coca . El mundo seguirá siendo igual que antes pero él se autopercibe de forma diferente.

A veces nos autoconvencemos de que somos lo que otras personas creen o nos han dicho que somos con sus prejuicios e ignorancia . 

LA IDENTIDAD :

¿ eres tu profesión o lo que has estudiado ? no 

¿ eres tu ideología política ? no 

¿ eres tus creencias religiosas ? no 

¿ eres tus parafilias ? no 

¿ eres los objetos que posees ? no 

el día que consigas dejar a un lado todo lo que no eres ....
lo que eres estará ahí .


----------



## Htsé (23 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Todas las hembras existen para ser madres pero los machos existen para competir entre sí y que sólo unos pocos sean los padres de la próxima generación.
> 
> Es por eso por lo que en especies polígamas como la nuestra hay dimorfismo sexual . Un macho vigoroso con buena salud e inteligente podía formar una unidad reproductiva con 10 hembras y fecundarlas a todas teniendo más de 60 hijos.
> 
> ...



Hombre yo creo que Genghis Khan mas que por sus cualidades fisicas engendro hijos a base de miles de violaciones que cometeria en sus conquistas...


----------



## UN FÍSICO (23 Jun 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Impagable documento
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una medio gorda enmuradísima pidiendo cosas a los Reyes Magos... Que pida un consolador y que se encierre en su pisito de mujer-basura.


----------



## Fausto1880 (23 Jun 2022)

La tía es una gorda que no vale nada.
Mayorcita y con niño. No le daría ni un hijo al pringadete.
Ha sido clara. Me parece bien.

Él ha perdido la oportunidad de mandarla a la mierda y llamarla maleducada. Seguro que, si hubiera hecho eso, a ella le habrían entrado ganas de cenar con él.


----------



## Fausto1880 (23 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Todas las hembras existen para ser madres pero los machos existen para competir entre sí y que sólo unos pocos sean los padres de la próxima generación.
> 
> Es por eso por lo que en especies polígamas como la nuestra hay dimorfismo sexual . Un macho vigoroso con buena salud e inteligente podía formar una unidad reproductiva con 10 hembras y fecundarlas a todas teniendo más de 60 hijos.
> 
> ...



Eso es falso, Ataraxio. No sobreviven los individuos más fuertes. Sobreviven los grupos más fuertes. Lo que sería una debilidad crítica para un individuo puede ser una fortaleza para el grupo. Ejemplo: los miopes. Malos para cazar y recolectar, buenos como artesanos.

Un grupo donde un macho se las lleva todas es un grupo débil. Mucho más débil que los grupos donde impera la fratria. El ejemplo son los grupos de gorilas, que a duras penas sobreviven en nuestros días.


----------



## Fausto1880 (23 Jun 2022)

Htsé dijo:


> Hombre yo creo que Genghis Khan mas que por sus cualidades fisicas engendro hijos a base de miles de violaciones que cometeria en sus conquistas...



"las más hermosas nos darán su amor,
y no verán nuestros semblantes feos,
que siempre brilla hermoso el vencedor."


----------



## Cygnus Saint (23 Jun 2022)

La verdad sea dicha, el tipo no se sabe si tiene 38 u 83


----------



## Poncho129 (23 Jun 2022)

¡Madre mía! Qué fea la gorda exigente, ¿no?
¿Qué coño se creerá la vaca Maré? Esta acaba con gatos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Jun 2022)

ignore


----------



## aventurero artritico (23 Jun 2022)

ese muy buenaaaaaaaaaas ya me ha matao, charo detected.

yo me hubiera cachondeado más de la diva esta,.


----------



## Itanimulli (23 Jun 2022)

Encima el carapadre le dice a ella "¿No me das la oportunidad de pagarte los pañales y los carbohidratos?". Brutal.


----------



## MirkoCrocop88 (23 Jun 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Impagable documento
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sois basura, 2 hilos en el principal con la misma mierda...

Merecéis guillotina igual que el hijodelagranpvta del sobera.


----------



## elchicho47 (23 Jun 2022)

Esta gorda subnormal acabará con un moro o algo peor.


----------



## neofiz (23 Jun 2022)

Eso está guionizado, nadie va a la tele para quedar como una persona tan asquerosa, cualquiera que vaya cena hace el paripé y después descarta una segunda cita por cualquier tonteria.


----------



## Falcatón (23 Jun 2022)

magnificent dijo:


> Jajajajaa
> 
> Seguis dando audiencia a un programa de telebasura que esta hecho exclusivamente para reírse del hezpañol medio y hundirlo moralmente



Toda la razón, y no te olvides: para promover y "normalizar" las relaciones homosexuales y bisexuales, de parejas abiertas sexualmente a terceros que lo expresan como requisito mientras cenan, etc. En resumen, un lavado de cerebro NWO en toda regla, en busca siempre del friky y de romper el concepto tradicional de pareja y familia. Lo habitual parece que les aburre y no atrae audiencia.


----------



## TerrorRojo (23 Jun 2022)

Haga Zanx aquí si piensa que son SUBNORMALES todos los que se creen que las cosas que ocurren en este programa son espontaneas y no preparadas


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (23 Jun 2022)

Igual que vosotros no queréis nada inferior a una modelo de instagram, ella quiere al menos un chico joven y guapo, con una personalidad y carácter que no de cringe, no esta mierda. Que le han dado las sobras, joder.

Vosotros haríais lo mismo si os ponen a una abuela hecha mierda como ese señor y no os parecería hipócrita de vuestra parte. La tipa pidió un tío como el camarero del programa y la han troleado con un tipo a punto de jubilarse, que miente sobre su edad y que no aguantan ni sus propios colegas  Lo único malo es que esté gorda. Debería adelgazar y lo tendría más fácil. Adelgazar es muy fácil, hay mil métodos para lograrlo, desde comer sano y hacer ejercicio hasta operaciones gástricas. Que se ponga a ello y no tendrá que ir a programas de mierda, pensados únicamente para liarla y trolear a los asistentes.

Por otro lado, ¿no os habéis parado a pensar que no todo el mundo merece tener pareja y llegar a reproducirse? Que a lo mejor, sólo deberían tener el privilegio del amor los más jóvenes y guapos. Que sólo estos deberían reproducirse, para evitar que genes de mierda se perpetúen. La naturaleza produce individuos de sobra. Sólo los más perfectos son los que al final se reproducen, o debería ser así. La eugenesia por encima de la disgenesia, que nos llevaría a la extinción.

Miradlo de otra forma: la gente vieja, fea, calva o gorda es libre, no tienen que meterse en el problema del noviazgo ni el matrimonio. Así que incels e incelas del floro: sed libres y dejad de rabiar porque sólo los jóvenes y guapos, las jóvenes y guapas, tengan el privilegio del amor, de casarse y de tener hijos.


----------



## eltonelero (23 Jun 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Dice la gorda que a ella le gustan como el tal Matías que está en la barra



Yo creo que no hay mejor resumen de la situación de España.


----------



## Falcatón (23 Jun 2022)

No está gordaco pero hay que reconocer que esa boca de oreja a oreja le da cierto parecido al Jabbabeta, ¿a que sí?


----------



## kusanagi (23 Jun 2022)

Y el tío este no tiene ni un céntimo de autoestima......

A la primera que suelta la vacaburra esta......Estaba redactando una respuesta dentro de la educación pero no.

Lo que me sale del hígado es decirle: Chatica sabes lo que te digo que te vayas a tomar por culo.


----------



## kusanagi (23 Jun 2022)

TerrorRojo dijo:


> Haga Zanx aquí si piensa que son SUBNORMALES todos los que se creen que las cosas que ocurren en este programa son espontaneas y no preparadas



Me da igual si es espóntaneo, preparado o no. Yo no veo el programa. Respecto que cada uno vea lo que le salga de los huevos o el coño.

Y tu que vienes insultando. Sin zanks ni ostias. Vete a tomar por culo

TerrorRojo en el avatar..............Escoria


----------



## Tanchus (23 Jun 2022)

El verdadero drama es que haya gente que sea incapaz de convivir consigo misma, que no sea capacesz de estar sola y que necesite a alguien más para sentirse completos como personas.
Y así les va, mendigando ya no amor, sino un mínimo de atención y compañía, aunque sea a costa de ser humillado y gorroneado por cualquier furcia ajada y decadente, entrada en kilos y en años y con más kilómetros encima que la Voyager I


----------



## River in the street (23 Jun 2022)

Ella parece sacada de un pueblo de la sagra


----------



## roquerol (23 Jun 2022)

Ella no se ha mirado al espejo...


----------



## Vikingo2016 (23 Jun 2022)

Esa imagen debe estar 


Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


>



Esa imagen debe estar en los libros textos para que los niños lo vean,lean y aprendan la realidad.


----------



## iaGulin (23 Jun 2022)

Me repugna la gente que se escuda en "es que soy muy sincera / es que soy muy clara" para esconder que realmente son unos hijos de puta egoístas con cero empatía.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (23 Jun 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Es que encima es un ñu poligonero de provincia interior



¿si fuera de la capital o de la costa tendría más caché?
Me parto. Y luego nos quejamos.


Desconozco el programa y si es todo una farsa o solo una parte.
Dicho esto no me parece mal que si es un programa de citas y no le gusta lo diga de primeras en vez de andar mareando la perdiz.

Ahora que, para lo poco que ofrece, hay que ver lo mucho que pide. Quería al rubio de la barra La muy cerda.

Por cierto que, yo en su lugar, no iría diciendo que soy muy cerda por ahí, que se lo pueden tomar por el otro lado.


----------



## TerrorRojo (23 Jun 2022)

Entre escuelas de interpretación oficial, privadas y asociaciones vecinales....ni te imaginas la cantidad de aspirantes a actores amateur que hay


----------



## Vientosolar (23 Jun 2022)

Como he comentado, he sido testigo de la preparación de una de esas cenas. Hay muchos muchos actores aficionados que tienen otra profesión y están disponibles para estas cosas. No quiero dar detalles, porque alguno podría reconocer el caso, pero la persona de la que te hablo participa en obras que organizan los ayuntamientos, por ejemplo, está en coros que colaboran en actuaciones de cantantes, cosas así. Esta persona en concreto te la cuela en ese programa perfectamente. 

NO todos son actores, lo que dices tú ocurre, pero también tiran mucho de actores no profesionales.


----------



## Lobotomizado (23 Jun 2022)

A mi me ha gustado la chica, guapa y con clase, y sobre todo que sea muy sincera y muy directa. Pero me fastidia que creo que yo tampoco estoy a la altura de ella.


----------



## Tufo a Pies (23 Jun 2022)

La culpa es de las redes sociales donde solo importa el físico y el postureo. Tas acostumbrao a fijarte solo en el físico, demasiadas horas en instagram viendo vidas irreales.

+ complejo de superioridad. Pisoteando a otros elevo mi ego y caché.


----------



## propellerman (23 Jun 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> 38 años y está reventado



Vamos a ver macho, la cuestión es que esta tía se quemó con el programa porque le pusieron de pretendiente a éste hombre y ella dice que ella aspira a uno de el nivel de Matías Roure, que es éste de abajo
















Ofreciendo ella a cambio ésto otro de aquí abajo








Y además tiene un hijo


A partir de ahí de que cojo... estamos hablando?


----------



## XRL (23 Jun 2022)

cualquier mujer mientras esté follable tiene tios con mejor aspecto que ellas para salir y follarlas

tios mas altos,mas jóvenes....

esa le dice al camarero de quedar y follar y el camarero acepta tan contento

el camarero ese está ahí por algo,porque es atractivo para las mujeres y ese se pone las botas follando

y si no se follan negros y tan contentas,es lo que hay


----------



## XRL (23 Jun 2022)

Albion dijo:


> La Burbuja sexual de España se refleja en sus rostros. Ella sabe que puede follar cuando quiera porque hay hombres tan desesperados como el pobre Luis. En otra época, Luis habría formado parte de las tropas de Pizarro o Cortés, habría cruzado el charco para hacerse rico y follar indias de buen ver. Y ella se habría metido a monja en algún convento perdido de la sierra de Teruel.



ese ha trabajado muchísimo en malas condiciones para tener ese aspecto con 38 años


----------



## baneaito (23 Jun 2022)

¿Pero todavía hay gente que ve la televisión?


----------



## Ballenero37 (23 Jun 2022)

Se te olvido que ademas con un hijo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## Octubris (23 Jun 2022)

Si ella no fuera una demoña con la cabeza preñada por los Juden habrían hecho hasta buenas migas y habrían hecho hasta buena pareja... esto es la destrucción en directo.


----------



## propellerman (23 Jun 2022)

XRL dijo:


> cualquier mujer mientras esté follable tiene tios con mejor aspecto que ellas para salir y follarlas
> 
> tios mas altos,mas jóvenes....
> 
> ...



Pero tu has mirado bien al tal Matías Roure?, y encima con don de gentes; ése sale de noche y tiene a una legión de chortinas con un cuerpo de infarto dispuestas a ponerse en fila india para que las taladre el ojal a pelo y sin marcha atrás, pero él se va ir con ésta joyita empoderada, no?

Los milagros a Lourdes 

Enviado desde mi RMX2193 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## misho (23 Jun 2022)

ergqye nozotras semos mas sensibles..


----------



## ErListo (23 Jun 2022)

Es mujer, por ende, definirse como cerda, es reiterativo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Jun 2022)

Ayer vi ese momento de casualidad haciendo zapping. La cara a cuadros de no saber donde meterse del fulano era cojonuda. Yo por una parte entendi la postura de la tia, si el tipo fisicamente no le atraia ni lo mas minimo, me parece logico que no quisiese perder el tiempo cenando para hacer el paripe. Pero por otra parte, si vas a un programa de citas a ciegas, tienes que asumir el riesgo de que te busquen a alguien que no te mole nada.


----------



## Tronio (23 Jun 2022)

-1+1=0

Vivan los nonovios!


----------



## broken (23 Jun 2022)

Pues si a mi, en un universo paralelo se me ocurriese ir a ese programa y me encuentro con esta tía con este físico, pensaría que menuda mierda me ha tocado, pero por educación y decoro cenaría con ella, le daría la conversación mínima y de rigor para cumplir (si es que no me salta los plomos antes con gilipolleces) y cuando termine le digo que no quiero tener una segunda cita y punto.

Eso sí, ese día cenaría a toda ostia, si es posible sin postre.

Pero yo tengo más calidad como persona que ésta pájara.


----------



## ZX9 (23 Jun 2022)

¿Cuál es la motivación de 200 ratas que entráis a un foro a repetir mierda dicha por cualquier imbécil en 1278, a intercambiar aplausos con cretinos diciendo nada y leyéndoles nada, a dejar caer todo lo valioso, a huir de las pruebas de la realidad, a soltar vuestra mierda evitando las ideas demostradamente superiores, a huir rabiosamente humillados de las ideas nuevas?

Todos vivís para el autoengaño y para la autoestima. Os diferenciáis de los que criticáis sólo en que tenéis menos poder.

Lo repito: Las personas sólo nos diferenciamos en 2 cosas: 1. Ética, creer que cada acto tiene consecuencia. 2. La capacidad de generar ideas exclusivas.

Todos vosotros tenéis ética cero y cero capacidad de generar ideas, ergo todos sois iguales, y las ratas a las que criticáis también son iguales a vosotros. Si difieren en algo es porque ellos imitaron mariconamente a los mierdas que tenían al lado (imitaron A) y vosotros imitasteis mariconamente a los mierdas que teníais al lado (imitasteis B). Si aparentemente os diferenciáis en algo habéis llegado a ese algo ejecutando la misma acción por lo mismo y para lo mismo.


----------



## OSPF (23 Jun 2022)

Vaya tela oiga, un EGO disparado de una divorciada entrada en carnes , la vida le pondrá en su sitio ( con 38 años va tarde esta claro)


----------



## Greeek MF (23 Jun 2022)

Ostia que mitico este pavo se suicida, el tío más feo triste y humillado del mundo, su careto ya es un meme del fracaso


----------



## Greeek MF (23 Jun 2022)

Y encima el subnormal le dice que hay que conocer el interior de las personas jajaja, con esa cara, jajajaja.

La gorda ha hecho de puta madre, si le ponen un feo deprimente se larga y punto. Los tíos no se largan ninguno por lo arrastrados que son, les vale cualquier gorda


----------



## joselerum (23 Jun 2022)

A este esperpento hemos llegado. Una gorda con papada de vacaburra exigiendo un Brad Pitt y el tio un pobrecico que se deja humillar y despreciar por esa gorda inhumana en vez de responder a sus desprecios y humillaciones insultandola o poniendola a parir sacando sus defectos. Ante este tipo de situaciones donde este tipo de zorras no te respeta hay que pisarla y humillarla a ella. Yo la hubiese llamado gorda y vieja vacaburra. Desde luego los hombres en este pais se dejan pisar y humillar por estas putas que los desprecian como a una colilla.


----------



## Euler (23 Jun 2022)

Foca cateta y maleducada. No entiendo que haya hombres que vayan ahí.
Tampoco entiendo por qué he visto esa puta mierda de vídeo.


----------



## mixbuby (23 Jun 2022)

Joder que pedazo de Gorda.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Jun 2022)

Que alguien lo ponga en El Ático...


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Jun 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> Ostia que mitico este pavo se suicida, el tío más feo triste y humillado del mundo, su careto ya es un meme del fracaso



Que salga ya que forero es


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Jun 2022)

Y tú el oligofrenico, no?


----------



## keler (23 Jun 2022)

Gorda, ordinaria, fea y endiosada busca un Matias que se la folle , se quede con su locura y su larva. No es solo un programa es una realidad social con toda su crudeza. Conozco muchos casos como este engendro.


----------



## Can Pistraus (23 Jun 2022)

No, es todo mucho más fácil de explicar y con una explicación más plausible: el programa lleva un "montón" de años en emisión porque hay un "montón" de arrastraos sinvida a los cuales solo se les entretiene con este tipo de basuras, o con "el jefe inflitrado", "supervivientes", "chicote", etc, etc.
Esa, y no otra, es la única explicación de porque existen este tipo de detritus televisivos. No busques en los supuestos "candidatos", que suelen ser pseudo-actores de agencia, de lo más bajo, que no los cogen ni en obras de teatro.

Tú cortale el rollo y la audiencia a los realitys y a Tele5 y Vasile (quien sino), los quitan en menos de lo que tarda un conejo en chingar. Igual que con el "tomate" el salvame y todas esas bufonadas para escoria. Es todo un decorado bizarro, con Carlos Sobera, La Paz Padilla, El Jorge Javier, el otro, el otro...es todo un ecosistema de la mierda. Se retroalimenta de los mediocres que lo ven.


----------



## gonzalo11 (23 Jun 2022)

que hubiera pasado si hubiera sido al revés? imaginad que le traen al mazado de los sueños de la foca y el tío dice que carnet de ballenero no tiene y se va, acaba en la cárcel


----------



## Can Pistraus (23 Jun 2022)

MirkoCrocop88 dijo:


> Sois basura, 2 hilos en el principal con la misma mierda...
> 
> Merecéis guillotina igual que el hijodelagranpvta del sobera.



Creo que son multi del vasco feo aficionado a first dates.
Se puede comprobar si es multi por la IP. Calvopez?


----------



## Stelio Kontos (23 Jun 2022)

Ojalá la puta esta se pille a un moronegro que le rocíe la cara de ácido, a ver si así se la arregla, porque que vaya a peor lo veo difícil.


----------



## kusanagi (23 Jun 2022)

ZX9 dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la motivación de 200 ratas que entráis a un foro a repetir mierda dicha por cualquier imbécil en 1278, a intercambiar aplausos con cretinos diciendo nada y leyéndoles nada, a dejar caer todo lo valioso, a huir de las pruebas de la realidad, a soltar vuestra mierda evitando las ideas demostradamente superiores, a huir rabiosamente humillados de las ideas nuevas?
> 
> Todos vivís para el autoengaño y para la autoestima. Os diferenciáis de los que criticáis sólo en que tenéis menos poder.
> 
> ...



EINNNNNNNNNN. Te crees que lo que cagas no es mierda. Patético

Otro imbécil al ignore


----------



## XRL (23 Jun 2022)

propellerman dijo:


> Pero tu has mirado bien al tal Matías Roure?, y encima con don de gentes; ése sale de noche y tiene a una legión de chortinas con un cuerpo de infarto dispuestas a ponerse en fila india para que las taladre el ojal a pelo y sin marcha atrás, pero él se va ir con ésta joyita empoderada, no?
> 
> Los milagros a Lourdes
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX2193 mediante Tapatalk



por eso digo,que este tiene chavalas mejores(de 25 con bueno cuerpo y guapas) y peores como esta encantadas de que las folle aun pagando ellas la cena o lo que sea y si el tio no tiene otra cosa mejor que hacer pues accede a la gorda

mientras al que no sea así no vale,valor 0

eso sí,a este te lo ponen ahí como si nada de camarero,como si fuera uno mas cuando es un modelo

es que no te queda otra que reirte,a mi no me jodas xDDD


----------



## Lord Vader (23 Jun 2022)

escudero dijo:


> no se cuanto les pagaran a estos actores, pero espero que seas bastante , el queda como el feo, y ella.como.la.gilipollas de turno.
> 
> Eso.vale mas que 200€



La gente por dinero hace lo que sea. Lo que sea.


----------



## saturn (23 Jun 2022)

Esos realities necesitan de dicho circo para entretener a la borregada.


----------



## Kalanders (23 Jun 2022)

Con lo fácil que es sintonizar otro canal o mejor, apagar el trasto y no alimentar esos programas...


----------



## Mustang-Bourbon (24 Jun 2022)

las mujeres que salian en ese programa no eran bukakeadas por torbe?


----------



## XRL (24 Jun 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> 38 años y está reventado



ese no tiene 38,imposible


----------



## XRL (24 Jun 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Pues yo rompo una lanza a favor de la mujer.
> 
> Esta bien rechazar a alguien por su falta de atractivo físico, como le ha pasado al señor este de 38 años que parece un cincuentón heroinomano.
> 
> ...



así te quedas sin que te guste ninguna xD


----------



## XRL (24 Jun 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


> Esta gorda subnormal acabará con un moro o algo peor.



con un negro al que mantenga,los moros van a por las chortis,los negros no les hacen ascos a las gordas xd


----------



## XRL (24 Jun 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Igual que vosotros no queréis nada inferior a una modelo de instagram, ella quiere *al menos un chico joven y guapo, con una personalidad y carácter que no de cringe, no esta mierda*. Que le han dado las sobras, joder.
> 
> Vosotros haríais lo mismo si os ponen a una abuela hecha mierda como ese señor y no os parecería hipócrita de vuestra parte. La tipa pidió un tío como el camarero del programa y la han troleado con un tipo a punto de jubilarse, que miente sobre su edad y que no aguantan ni sus propios colegas  Lo único malo es que esté gorda. Debería adelgazar y lo tendría más fácil. Adelgazar es muy fácil, hay mil métodos para lograrlo, desde comer sano y hacer ejercicio hasta operaciones gástricas. Que se ponga a ello y no tendrá que ir a programas de mierda, pensados únicamente para liarla y trolear a los asistentes.
> 
> ...



pero que chico joven y guapo se va a ir con una enmurada gorda y subnormal

que el otro parece que tiene 50 años o mas ok,pero esa ya no puede aspirar a un joven y guapo ni de coña,vamos,yo que ni lo soy no la toco ni con un palo

hablas de gente vieja,tu que tienes 50 lo menos y te piensas que tienes 20 años? 

pero tu de donde sales?


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Jun 2022)

Claro, pero de trabajar.

Aplícate de el cuento, que no eres moro para recibir paguitas, aunque igual te salva ser subnormal para que te den los 400 euros


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (24 Jun 2022)

Ni ella tiene 36 , ni el 39, son cuarentones los dos , ella ya es difícil de tragar físicamente, y eso que va maquillada, pero la actitud ya la mata definitivamente , y el tiene un careto un poco raro , pero en el video sale mucho mejor que en la captura.


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Jun 2022)

Bergstein dijo:


> ¿36 tiene ese? Joder…



la verdad el tio esta echo polvo jajajajajjaaj pobrecito, eso es la depresion que te consume


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Jun 2022)

gordinflona de casi 100kg y con una larva de otro maromo, tomandose el lujo de elegir, jojojojoj.

this is spain...


----------



## EnergiaLibre (24 Jun 2022)

Que asco de camionera gorda asquerosa, pero quien se cree que es? una super modelo? y aun siendo una supermodelo se puede tener un poco de respeto y tener una cena y conversación pseudo agradable.

Dan ganas de que la Sharia las pongan donde se merecen.


----------



## Primitivo (24 Jun 2022)

Todas estas putas merecen ser golpeadas y violadas, no esta ni en discusión, el betilla se tiene merecido todo lo que le pase por pedirle permiso de algo que podía conseguir por la fuerza.


----------



## Vientosolar (24 Jun 2022)

broken dijo:


> Pues si a mi, en un universo paralelo se me ocurriese ir a ese programa y me encuentro con esta tía con este físico, pensaría que menuda mierda me ha tocado, pero por educación y decoro cenaría con ella, le daría la conversación mínima y de rigor para cumplir (si es que no me salta los plomos antes con gilipolleces) y cuando termine le digo que no quiero tener una segunda cita y punto.
> 
> Eso sí, ese día cenaría a toda ostia, si es posible sin postre.
> 
> Pero yo tengo más calidad como persona que ésta pájara.



Onvre, ya que aguantarías todo ese sufrimiento, ¿para qué quedarte sin lo mejor, el postre? Hay que tener más ganas de bibir.


----------



## Vientosolar (24 Jun 2022)

escudero dijo:


> no se cuanto les pagaran a estos actores, pero espero que seas bastante , el queda como el feo, y ella.como.la.gilipollas de turno.
> 
> Eso.vale mas que 200€



Ni de coña. 50 euros o gratis. Y al contrario, no quedan mal (hablamos de los que van como actores). Cuando les reconocen se identifican como tales, y lo toman como publicidad para su próximo trabajo (siempre como aficionados). El pago es la publicidad.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (24 Jun 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Ni de coña. 50 euros o gratis.



Lo que cobren los que se presentan (sean actores o no) a programas de la tele, es inversamente proporcional al interés que esas personas tengan en ser recibidos. A más interés por salir en la tele (por ejemplo, porque ansías que todo el mundo se entere de una injusticia que te hicieron), menos te pagarán, incluso gratis, cosa que no te importará demasiado, porque no lo harás por dinero. A menos interés por parte de quien quiera salir por la caja tonta, pero más interés por parte de los productores, más pasta cobrarás.


----------



## Vientosolar (24 Jun 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Lo que cobren los que se presentan (sean actores o no) a programas de la tele, es inversamente proporcional al interés que esas personas tengan en ser recibidos. A más interés por salir en la tele (por ejemplo, porque ansías que todo el mundo se entere de una injusticia que te hicieron), menos te pagarán, incluso gratis, cosa que no te importará demasiado, porque no lo harás por dinero. A menos interés por parte de quien quiera salir por la caja tonta, pero más interés por parte de los productores, más pasta cobrarás.



En este caso concreto, los productores llaman a gente amateur que conocen en el mundillo de la actuación cuando necesitan perfiles concretos. El pago es poco, y muchos no quieren asumir el desgaste por desempeñar ese papel por tan poco dinero, y otros sí. La que yo conozco personalmente tiene un desparpajo y una jeta que se lo pisa, pero por lo que pagan, y teniendo otros proyectos (igualmente amateurs), pues declinó la oferta. En ese mundillo se conocen todos, y hoy le dice no a eso al que le ha llamado, y mañana que sí a otra cosa del estilo.


----------



## Chortina Premium (24 Jun 2022)

Encima la tanketa tiene cara gitana zampabollos


----------



## M.Karl (24 Jun 2022)

1ero. Señor respétese un poco y no acuda a un programa a ser el hazmerreír.
2º. Señora, he visto pelícanos con menos papada que usted.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (24 Jun 2022)

No quiere perder el tiempo y es el tiempo lo que esta perdiendo, un clasico.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Jun 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Encima la tanketa tiene cara gitana zampabollos



Tanqueta jajajajajaja


----------



## FeiJiao (25 Jun 2022)

Que a la proxima le hagan la cita con el tipo de pelo largo de la barra y que este la rechaze de inmediato expresandose como Boogie el aceitoso (6:19)



Y pues nada es que el es muy sincero y claro con lo que quiere.


----------



## deportista (25 Jun 2022)

parece tronco deforme.


----------



## spala (25 Jun 2022)

he visto camioneras mas femeninas, q asco de persona,
vale q no le guste, pero hay formas y formas.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (25 Jun 2022)

spala dijo:


> he visto camioneras mas femeninas, q asco de persona,
> vale q no le guste, pero hay formas y formas.



Se quiere trincar al camarero


----------



## Diquesi (25 Jun 2022)

magnificent dijo:


> Jajajajaa
> 
> Seguis dando audiencia a un programa de telebasura que esta hecho exclusivamente para reírse del hezpañol medio y hundirlo moralmente



el objetivo de este foro es sacar toda la mierda que se hunde por su propio peso y reflotarla, darle visibilidad.


----------



## jolu (25 Jun 2022)

Soy yo el único tío del foro que ha cenado, reído y hablado en una cena con una chica que no me gustaba???

Si yo voy a ese programa, que no voy, y me ponen una chica que no me agrad a la vista, pues coño!!! Ceno, intento mantener una conversación amena y si me lo he pasado bien, pues comento que la cena ha sido un rato agradable con su compañía, pero que no he sentido química para intimar mas.
(Y por supuesto, sólo la invito si me lo he pasado bien)

Lo que no aguanto es que una tipa se cachondee sólo verme, porque le digo.
"Chica, sigue esperando tu príncipe azul. Al final te quedarás seca y con tu gato. De menuda me he librado. Gracias por ser tan directa"

Me levanto y me voy.



Vaya betilla de mierda.


----------



## spala (25 Jun 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Se quiere trincar al camarero



Siendo una morsa sebosa con hijos, le queda muy lejos el camarero.
Parece que se cree q tiene 25 años y está buena. De buena se ha librado el otro.


----------



## skan (27 Jun 2022)

Prepotente, borde, asquerosa, hija de puta, endiosada, gorda, fea y frígida, lo tiene todo.


----------

